# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Dbol rush?

## lowell34

I have a question. As soon as I started taking the dbol I starting having a "rush" of sorts. I feel it mainly in the morning after I take my heaviest dose of the day (15 mg). I feel the sensation mostly in my chest but I'm not panicing because it does not feel like the gyno symptoms I've read about. It feels much more like the sensation I get from Ephedrine. Anybody else had this reaction?

Here's how I'm taking the dbol:

15 mg- 6 am
5 mg- 10 am
5 mg- 2 pm
10 mg- 8 pm

----------


## iron4life79

lowell,
when i first start my dbol , i get this feeling too. but along about the middle of week 2 it starts to fade. i try to plan my workouts around this feeling because i know it wont last long. i seem to lift a little more.......strictly, not to say heavier, exactly, but my form and energy levels seem to be jacked when i get the feeling youre describing. like i said, it dosent last very long for me though, about a week and a half. but then the strength part of the d starts to work so the saga continues........


peace bb79

----------


## lowell34

Thanks BB79. After all the gyno talk around here it's hard not to freak out on your first cycle when you feel ANYTHING going on in the chest area.

----------


## feelnfit

i got the rush too. i started on 30 aday then up it to 50. but abombs gave me power as that song goes "feel the power". i could daily . and i like it!

----------


## Ajax

Ditto. I feel energized--sometimes I feel like I want to hop out of bed at night and break into the gym to get a few more reps in... Weird!

----------


## lowell34

I'm starting my second week of the dbol and the sensation is starting to fade already.... I did have a great workout this morning though.

----------


## feelnfit

up your dbol more. my body adjust itself to everything so i have to continuosly up and lower intakes.

----------


## lowell34

Hey feelnfit, I'd love to up my dosage to 50 but I didn't order enough to do that. I will definitely do 50 a day next cycle.

----------


## feelnfit

if you do make sure you drink plenty of water. i am up to 2 gallons a day when i do a cycle. also take some ala andmilk thistle. when doing abombs
(my fav) i also added 1-qt of ranberry juice.

----------


## metzger66

I feel it everytime I pop a pill throughout the day! Like a sudden burst of energy.

metz

----------


## feelnfit

how much are you taking?

----------


## oldmanliftr

What is your cycle? I am tring to put one together. I have dbol tabs but need some input on other orals needed and am cuorious about your # of weeks and any other info you are willing to up!

----------


## b1bxse69

On my 1st cycle I took the pink Thais to jump start before the Enanthate kicked in. Had a warm effect in my chest as well as in my head, Thought for awhile it was my BP but it went away. I was taking 40mgs ed that might have contributed to the problem! Have all my gear ready for next one in 5 wks. D-bols again with 700 PVL Sus,600 deca , good for my tired joints, and end with 6 wks Fina 150 mgs EOD + 50 mgWinny ED. Dont really relish all those Injects but at 56 I dont have that much time to Experiment!! take care....Howdy.

----------

